# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Ideal sink for home brewing/bottle washing

## Border boy

Built the shed, setting up different areas - office, workshop & home brewing area.
Have a question for the home brewers out there. I'm getting back into it now that I have some space. Just doing cans & some basic additives to produce a drinkable brew. In the past, bottle washing has proven to be the most time consuming task. What sink  arrangement do you guys use . I'm thinking of using a deep laundry sink but in need of some tips from the experts.
Cheers.

----------


## Bluegum

I normaly use the laundry tub for washing bottles here at home.  If that is unavailable then I use the babies bath.  The young fella doesen't use it any more and its the right size for cleaning stubbies in.  Or I wash them out as I drain them then put the cap back on and they're ready to go for the next batch.

----------


## Sir Stinkalot

I only brew with long necks now as washing 60+ stubbies was a pain. The long necks come from the local recycling yard at $2 a box (about 20 if you stack them in) .... first of all is a hose on the lawn, then the bath and then the dishwasher. After drinking they then get a good clean out so when it comes to bottling time it is basically only sterilising required.

----------


## patty

mate get rid of the bottles and "keg it" ya missus will hate it but you'll love it I guarantee speaking of home brew what is the best any of you lads have had or tried lately I tried a Cascade drop the other day was pretty good and was a nice change from the trusty old coopers

----------


## Border boy

Thanks people for the responses.
Bluegum, laundry type sink seems the go. I'm using longnecks like Sir Stinkalot - I wonder if the water police would nick me for the garden hose on the lawn bit - just gone to stage 4 here.
Patty, kegging it would be great except that the brewery(shed) is 30 meters from the house. I doubt if SWMBO would like me putting a fridge with keg inside in the loungeroom, although I could work on it  :Rolleyes: 
I went to a local demolition yard & found some great commerial stainless multi sink units that I think I could cut down to a usable size - would have to build a cabinet for it to sit on though.
Cheers.

----------


## Iain

How about a bottle tree, seen them on ebay and a new sells for about $40.

----------


## Border boy

Thanks Iain,
I've got a bottle tree, they're great for draining after the washing bit.
Cheers.

----------


## bsrlee

Don't forget that 'P.E.T.' soft drink bottles are good for beer too - they won't explode if you overdo the sugars or drop them. Just keep them in a dark place (fridge?) until ready to consume. 
Several friends have been using them for years - some clean them out & reuse them, others just use them once & then toss them in the re-cycling.

----------

